# Written Prayers



## luvroftheWord (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anybody ever write their prayers in journals or notebooks as part of their devotions? I find that written prayer is a very effective method of prayer for me, personally. It helps me focus more on what specifically I am saying to God and how I am saying it. It's very edifying for me.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 21, 2005)

I go through stages but non-written prayers always win out simply because writing takes so long and I find it hard to be honest, knowing that someone could read this sometime in the future. I guess though that is a problem I need to work through. When I have used written prayers it has been good.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know what this means but I've found that the times I was at my lowest was when I was inclined to write my prayers and laments down.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I don't know what this means but I've found that the times I was at my lowest was when I was inclined to write my prayers and laments down.


That would be the same for me. I suppose for me mostly that is because I like writing and I like remembering emotion etc... and like to capture the mood of a work. Written prayers during good times have less passion than those during my bad times. Maybe my evaluation of myself is true, maybe it isnt.


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Jan 22, 2005)

I was once given a Book of Common Prayer as a gift from a friend at school who switched from Pentecostal to Anglican (which is a good switch In my humble opinion). Sometimes I use the collects to "get the ball rolling" in prayer.

Also I recently purchased a copy of "Valley of Vision." I love this book!

I sometimes write my prayers out in full before praying them. I find this too is helpful.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard B. Davis_
> Also I recently purchased a copy of "Valley of Vision." I love this book!



A totally awesome book. I strongly urge anyone who hasn't purchased this book to get it ASAP. It is truly a blessing. This book and the Psalms are the bedrock of my devotional literature.


----------



## Scot (Jan 22, 2005)

We read a prayer from it every night at family devotions.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

I love to write my prayers down. Many times as I begin, it's like the Holy Spirit takes over and they become both a request and praise. I also like to journal what I feel like Holy Spirit is speaking to me in answer.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd encourage written prayers, but then I'd encourage you to say them out loud. Even scripture should be spoken out loud, more so, I think, than it should be read silently. Even our confession emphasizes the spoken over the read Word.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes, writing prayers down definitely keeps me more focused. It keeps my mind from that awful tendency to get distracted. I find that when I write prayers, my mind is also more disciplined when I am praying silently or speaking prayers.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I have a much more *active* prayer life if I'm writing them. When I'm putting something on paper, I'm much more focused.



 Whenever I do it, I usually sit in front of my computer with a Word document, and save it. I find I can almost always focus more that way.


----------

